# MLB Baseball Photographer Salary?



## Lonnie1212 (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi Folks,

A friend and I were talking about what the salary might be for a full time photographer of a baseball team. The St.Louis Cardinals has a full time photographer. The team game pictures are awesome.  Couldn't find any information on the internet. 
​


----------



## ronlane (Jul 16, 2021)

Chances are not as much as you will think. Typically for MLB, there are multiple photogs. You will need some BIG glass for it. Shooting the action on the field is such a small part of it. I've shot for the AAA team here in OKC and the shot list as much of the fan interaction, promotions and such as it does of the game.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Jul 18, 2021)

ronlane said:


> Chances are not as much as you will think. Typically for MLB, there are multiple photogs. You will need some BIG glass for it. Shooting the action on the field is such a small part of it. I've shot for the AAA team here in OKC and the shot list as much of the fan interaction, promotions and such as it does of the game.



Thank you Ron.  It is good to hear from you.  I want to try baseball or softball photography sometime soon.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m moving this out of the Gallery forums which are for sharing photos.   Moving to the Aspiring Professionals forum seems the best fit.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 18, 2021)

Lonnie1212 said:


> Thank you Ron.  It is good to hear from you.  I want to try baseball or softball photography sometime soon.



You’re welcome. I would start off with little league or HS before taking on MLB. I'm sure that even MiLB that I shoot is different than MLB. Good luck.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 20, 2021)

Lonnie1212 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> A friend and I were talking about what the salary might be for a full time photographer of a baseball team. The St.Louis Cardinals has a full time photographer. The team game pictures are awesome.  Couldn't find any information on the internet.
> ​


I know him personally and I do not know how much he makes, I doubt he would tell me if I asked him. He also does photography for the St. Louis Blues.


----------

